# Authors with DP



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

I used to read a lot before i became a full blown bastard. Now i just write code and do drugs. Oh but when i did read.. i would find these authors to be just splended in the "tear your brain apart" kinda way. Perhaps ill list my favorite authors and we can start a thread on the subject.

People I think suffer as I do
By eDfGr33n

- Jean Paul Sartre - Crazy bastard nerd mommas boy. Read "nausea".. in there he defines the Sick Soul that we all associate with all to well.

- Arthur Rimbaud - Read his works "A season in hell." Its like reading a manuscript from my "inside voice". I really relate to this guy. He ended up a slave trader in south africa or somesuch in the blood he always wished to be in. A true rolemodel.

actually.. there are lots of other good reads i know as well.. but none i'd really consider to have the same mindset as these two authors though. I heard though, a book named "house of leaves" pretty much defines this as well. I dunno.. i just look for the divine spark, and usually.. where i find it i find some sort of supreme intorspection that could be levied to look like DP. Im in dire need of new reads.. help me out.

eDfGr33n
"why am i at work today..."


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Not sure if any of these authors have dp or not, but they write in a very existentialist/insane way.

Charles Bukowski, Albert Camus, Thomas Pynchon.

Bukowski is just an out-of-control nutcase who somehow possesses dirty old man charm (if there is such a thing). Start off on some of his poetry and see if you like him.

Camus is my favorite author and write very cerebrally and really taps into the great unknown inside of all of us. (The Stranger)

Pynchon is insanely briilliant...more like Insane and Brilliant. His books (read Gravity's Rainbow) are the biggest mindfuck i've ever encountered.


----------



## Living in a fog (Aug 12, 2004)

This may go a little off tangent but I see that you mentioned Sartre in your post. Well I really did not have a clue to who he was as I did not take any courses in college in which he would have played a pertinent role.( I was a Biology major). Anyway I have told a few people what I suffer from and at first no one gets it but after several weeks/months they kinda get it. I met a guy at my gym who I told after several months and he knew right away what I was talking about. He said he knew this cause in college he was a philosopy major and had heard Sartre suffered from this same illness. This shocked me that he knew about this little know illness on the other hand he asked his wife who has a M.S. in psychology and she never heard of DP/DR. Go figure


----------

